# Google Play not showing all apps?



## kimmy2000 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi

Im rather new to this, so please bear with me.

I have noticed that my Google Play app has a lot of apps missing, for example, Script Manager and Antutu.

I have read its something to do with it hiding apps it thinks the Touchpad can not display, but I can not find the fix for this. Can someone point me in the right direction please.

I'm running CM9 0329 Nightly Build running the latest Gapp file (0317).

Many Thanks


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

You might want to try and clear your gapps cache. I am running gapps 3/17 and have no problem seeing these apps in Play Store.


----------



## kimmy2000 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for your reply noseph, that did the trick.


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

noseph said:


> You might want to try and clear your gapps cache. I am running gapps 3/17 and have no problem seeing these apps in Play Store.


How to clear gapps cache?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

Toly said:


> How to clear gapps cache?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Settings/Apps/All/Google Play Store


----------

